
Our Nearest Star Has a Planet, and These Are the Ways It Could Be Habitable - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/blog/our-nearest-star-has-a-planet-and-these-are-the-ways-it-could-be-habitable
======
mortenjorck
As vast a distance as 4.3 light years is, it's still amazing to think how much
closer Proxima is than most of the other stars we see. While the light that's
currently reaching us from the vast majority of stars was emitted long before
our species existed, the light from Proxima was emitted after the financial
crisis.

------
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12353441](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12353441)

